# Surf and Turf Dirtsailor Style



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 12, 2014)

I was lucky enough to get over to the Coast Tuesday and get out on the ocean. The Pacific was flat calm and the sun was a shining. We headed out right at day break. Our destination 20 miles offshore to the where the hot tuna bite had been.













15207494191_70fd388550_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 12, 2014


















15023860690_e199d3f6a1_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 12, 2014






Super nice ocean and a killer sunrise!!!













15023958688_e52781e715_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 12, 2014


















15023750139_b8aa5b4058_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 12, 2014






We ended up with 30 Albacore. Most ranged in the 25-30 pound class. We divided the fish up and I ended up with 6 nice fish. We will can this in a few weeks. Until then its vac packed in the freezer.













15210544025_2242fd6610_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 12, 2014






Running in, doesn't get any nicer than this off the Oregon Coast!!!!













15216181125_679970ca74_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 12, 2014






Here's one loin (you get four off each tuna) This was from one of the smaller "Peanuts" as we call anything under 15 pounds. Slathered in Garlic butter waiting to go on the grill.













15029478530_22032d19e4_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 12, 2014






Store had London Broil on sale so I picked one up. Marinated in Bernsteins Italian dressing.













15215774542_073228e44f_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 12, 2014






Ran the mini at 180°, cherry and apple. Took the steak to an IT of 110° Then let rest while the tuna cooked.













15029378509_9c0c52c37c_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 12, 2014






Steamed some fresh green beans!













15193131196_82fdd4ee92_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 12, 2014


















15216162535_c120cf37ef_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 12, 2014






Unlike Ahi Yellowfin and Bluefin I prefer my Albacore cooked thru. First shot is half way through the cook. Second shot is finished.













15029565738_7e2e90f43e_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 12, 2014


















15216152185_71cc9d4ab8_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 12, 2014






Cranked the heat and did the reverse sear!













15215767062_4d1376f96a_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 12, 2014


















15193111306_82ca2c15e0_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 12, 2014


















15193116416_65cfbf3527_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 12, 2014






Enjoy!!!!


----------



## knifebld (Sep 12, 2014)

Case...I am very jealous...that meal must have been spectacular!

Man the last time I had grilled tuna was about 8 years ago...and it did not look half as good as that!

Cheers!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 12, 2014)

knifebld said:


> Case...I am very jealous...that meal must have been spectacular!
> 
> Man the last time I had grilled tuna was about 8 years ago...and it did not look half as good as that!
> 
> Cheers!



Thank you! We will usually do ahi tuna a few times a year. When we are lucky to get the fish stuff we always do a loin or two and can the rest!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 12, 2014)

Dang , Case 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










  I'm saving my $ for a trip to the Gator State . . .  will you take me to your secret spot 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Sure miss living in Texas , 3hrs. from the coast and knew a lot of sportsmen and Shrimpers. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Pretty much a free trip any time  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Just gas and a fun day out 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun and  . . .


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 12, 2014)

I don't know what I want more: eat some of that fish or pull it out of the water. Both outstanding experiences. 

I know where the pork loin comes from (which part of the animal). But when it comes to tuna...no clue - especially after you said you get 4/fish. I just eat what they sell me in the store.

Maybe you can tell me (us).

Nice fish.


----------



## themule69 (Sep 12, 2014)

Case That is some fine looking vittles. I wish I lived by the sea.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 12, 2014)

Great looking Surf & Turf, Case!!!----------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job----Great Pics!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Haven't had any sea fish since my Son's Trophy Pro got taken away by Hurricane Sandy.

He got it fixed but hasn't taken it out since.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 12, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Dang , Case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan! Having the fresh seafood is the only thing I miss about living at the Coast! IF it was sunny all the time at the Oregon coast I'd still be living there!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 12, 2014)

atomicsmoke said:


> I don't know what I want more: eat some of that fish or pull it out of the water. Both outstanding experiences.
> 
> I know where the pork loin comes from (which part of the animal). But when it comes to tuna...no clue - especially after you said you get 4/fish. I just eat what they sell me in the store.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!

Te tuna is dived into four quadrants top to bottom and side to side. Think Football. The seams on the football are how the bones run in a tuna. So you cut from the head to tail down the middle of the side. Then teh same thing at the top and bottom of the fish. Peel the skin and roll the two loins off. Flip the fish over and repeat. This guy does it a bit differently than I do but its about the same.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 12, 2014)

themule69 said:


> Case That is some fine looking vittles. I wish I lived by the sea.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks David! I like That I can visit when I want to a get a few fish here and there!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 12, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Great looking Surf & Turf, Case!!!----------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear!

Better tell him to get out there and catch you some fish to smoke!


----------



## chef willie (Sep 12, 2014)

Looks delish and a tutorial to boot.......xlnt catch....Willie


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 12, 2014)

Dirtsailor,

I learned something today. Thank you.

Now if only I had a tuna to practice on my loining.

Excellent catch and smoke.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 12, 2014)

Wow Case...... that looks so good.

Double Wow what a beautiful sunset. Oddly that is something the sea and the desert have in common. I always loved the inbound midwatch, I would go up relieve the topside watch and just watch the bioluminescence break over the bow and hope for dolphins....... Sunsets and sunrises at sea are tranquil beauty.

Thanks for a memory Case, I apprecaite it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 12, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> Looks delish and a tutorial to boot.......xlnt catch....Willie



Thanks Willie! I actually just have a fish filleting class at one of our farmers markets that sells fish. Should've videoed it I guess! Filleted salmon, tuna, and tilapia.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 12, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Wow Case...... that looks so good.
> 
> Double Wow what a beautiful sunset. Oddly that is something the sea and the desert have in common. I always loved the inbound midwatch, I would go up relieve the topside watch and just watch the bioluminescence break over the bow and hope for dolphins....... Sunsets and sunrises at sea are tranquil beauty.
> 
> Thanks for a memory Case, I apprecaite it.



Thanks Kevin! 

Only on my side of the USA, you know the Left Coast, the sun doesn't set over land it rises, lol! 

This trip we had thousands of white side porpoise and Dal porpoise playing around us and in the bow and stern wakes. Saw a dozen blue sharks and one thrasher shark this trip too. Oh yeah about 6 giant sunfish!


----------



## welshrarebit (Sep 12, 2014)

Looks like you had a great time! 

We call albacore by their Japanese name here: tombo, which means dragonfly. Our tombo season is almost over but our snapper season is just starting! 

This is a comparision of a yellow fin and an albacore:













014.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Sep 12, 2014






The ahi was 55 lbs. and the tombo was 52 lbs. 

It's always sunny on our coast! :sausage:


Thanks for the pics...

:points:


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 12, 2014)

Da





dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks Kevin!
> 
> Only on my side of the USA, you know the Left Coast, the sun doesn't set over land it rises, lol!
> 
> This trip we had thousands of white side porpoise and Dal porpoise playing around us and in the bow and stern wakes. Saw a dozen blue sharks and one thrasher shark this trip too. Oh yeah about 6 giant sunfish!



I gotta move West. People pay to see this...for you is a sideshow while pulling delicious monsters out of the ocean.

Do you need a deckhand on your next outing?


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 12, 2014)

AWESOME              

I wouldnt mind if ya sent me some.      
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Most beautiful sun rise.

Oh yea,


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Sep 12, 2014)

Not sure what was more incredible......food pics or nature pics.....awesome post!!!  :points1:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 12, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> Looks like you had a great time!
> 
> We call albacore by their Japanese name here: tombo, which means dragonfly. Our tombo season is almost over but our snapper season is just starting!
> 
> ...



Thanks!!!!

We rarely get Big Eyes (albacore) over 40 pounds here. Most average 15-20 pounds. Every once in a while we'll get a Yellow fin. The last couple of years we've caught a couple Dorado (Mahi Mahi). 

We've decided that we will move to the beach again, only it's gonna be your beach!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 12, 2014)

atomicsmoke said:


> Da
> I gotta move West. People pay to see this...for you is a sideshow while pulling delicious monsters out of the ocean.
> 
> Do you need a deckhand on your next outing?



Ha! Everyone on board were current or past deckhands and Captains!! Talk about a bunch of BS good thing I had on my XtraTuff boots!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 12, 2014)

c farmer said:


> AWESOME
> 
> I wouldnt mind if ya sent me some.      :sausage:
> 
> ...



Thanks Adam!  I'll trade ya a half a tuna for a half a cow!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 12, 2014)

5oclocksomewher said:


> Not sure what was more incredible......food pics or nature pics.....awesome post!!!  :points1:



Thank you!!!


----------



## welshrarebit (Sep 12, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks!!!!
> 
> We rarely get Big Eyes (albacore) over 40 pounds here. Most average 15-20 pounds. Every once in a while we'll get a Yellow fin. The last couple of years we've caught a couple Dorado (Mahi Mahi).
> 
> We've decided that we will move to the beach again, only it's gonna be your beach!



A big eye tuna is different from a tombo: 

http://www.hawaii-seafood.org/wild-hawaii-fish/tunas/bigeye-tuna/

Yellow tail and big eyes are both called ahi here. They look just like a yellow tail but they don't have a yellow tail and they have big eyes. :biggrin:

A co-worker, at my "real" job,  asked me if I ever heard of a certain boat because that boat was in the local paper for catching 200 mahi mahis in one day. I said yeah I know him because his boat is docked right below the fish market I work at and I buy fish from him all the time. Well yesterday that captain came by and I asked if he was in the paper for catching 200 fish? He said he only caught 184...

I might have half a cow to trade. My wife just ran over one of my calfs! Major drama here!!! The calf seems to be okay but is limping pretty bad and there is blood everywhere.

There's plenty of room here! Don't forget to bring your minis...


----------



## mbogo (Sep 13, 2014)

Holy Mother of God, that is definitely food porn......  Fish on dude!!!!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 13, 2014)

Holy God!!!

This is just beautiful!!!

So fun to see!!

Thank you for such a luscious post!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 13, 2014)

Awesome thread Case, not sure what else to say !  Looks fun & the fish had to be so tasty !  

:points1:

:beercheer:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 13, 2014)

Mbogo said:


> Holy Mother of God, that is definitely food porn......  Fish on dude!!!!!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 13, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Holy God!!!
> 
> This is just beautiful!!!
> 
> ...



Thank you Leah!!! Sorry no grape seed oil, we like our butter!!!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 13, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome thread Case, not sure what else to say !  Looks fun & the fish had to be so tasty !
> 
> :points1:
> 
> :beercheer:



Thanks Justin!!


----------



## disco (Sep 20, 2014)

Great post and thread, Case. Lovely qview, great day and a lot of information. I suspect the meal was great too!





Disco


----------



## cmayna (Sep 21, 2014)

Case,

Looks like you had a wonderful time on the coast. Sounds like you should orchestrate a SMF charter fishing trip this next year.   Wife, myself and a few bags of Salmon Jerky would love to drive up during our camping trip and participate.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Disco said:


> Great post and thread, Case. Lovely qview, great day and a lot of information. I suspect the meal was great too!
> 
> Disco





cmayna said:


> Case,
> 
> Looks like you had a wonderful time on the coast. Sounds like you should orchestrate a SMF charter fishing trip this next year.   Wife, myself and a few bags of Salmon Jerky would love to drive up during our camping trip and participate.


Thanks guys it was fun!

Craig let me know when you get up this way and I can see whats biting!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 24, 2015)

Well..... I'm late again....  What a great day you guys had.....    awesome....   and the tuna looks sooooo good....     Congrats Dirt...


----------

